# 1998 Jeep Grand Cherokee Laredo 125k miles



## johnnycake (Jul 19, 2011)

It is in pretty good condition, with a couple of cosmetic issues. I'll get some pictures up in a bit after pick it up from the mechanics. We just replaced the starter and had the mechanic give it a one over. We fixed the starter and freezer plugs. Transmission is 3 years old.
Asking $3000 obo. Call or text to come test drive it and check it out. 
801-885-2099


----------

